# Marvin and Scooter: The Holywo...er.. San Gabriel Bunnies



## Pipp (Jul 27, 2008)

This is continued from this thread: 

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=37540&forum_id=7&jump_to=499849#p499849

Sorry I couldn't update sooner... I really did get car sick (on top of a messed up ankle that's driving me nuts), it's been hard to even get the most pressing stuff done like pen set ups, cage building, feeding, breaking up fights and bleeding. 

And most annoyingly, computer issues. :crash (I'm stuck using my old computer, ain't working). Both posting and answering MSN has been a problem. (I'm actually going to keep saving this post as I write it just so I know it will be here, so keep watching for the edits!)

Stand by for the story! (I even created a whole new forum for it).


----------



## juliew19673 (Jul 27, 2008)

Oh Pipp thats just great this forum.. I can only imagine how busy you are/have been and will be.. Hope the puter stops giving you grief so that we can keep up with M&S stories.


----------



## ZoohCorner (Jul 27, 2008)

FOR NOW, here are some Pre-Vancouver pics! 



*Marvin takes time to smell (and taste) the flowers (and trees).*







*Marvin says HELLO to Georgie and Fezwick (he later hopped right into their room!).*






*Marvin is a photogenic little man!*






*Scooter escapes! (from the rug in the tub, which he pulled down on top of his own little self)*






*Scooter peeks at me from the tub*






*Scooter ate right through his basket (it is wrapped around him) and continued to eat his greens!*






*Kevin will miss Scooter.*






*Crates are ready to go.*






*Kevin & Scooter and Julie & Marvin - ready for the journey.*


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 27, 2008)

Oh my - I am in love with Marvin....if I had been closer I would have wanted to adopt him in a heartbeat...

Oh wait - I'm getting my own REW in a bit.

Anyway - I love them both but I adore Marvin for some reason...


----------



## juliew19673 (Jul 27, 2008)

Oh yes Marvin is such a chill/loving binkying bun! I had 4 employees sitting with him for a good part of the early afternoon and you would think they had NEVER seen a bun - and I bring my BAXTER! all the time! Marvin can woo buns or humans, he has charisma!:inlove:


----------



## Pipp (Jul 27, 2008)

The trip from the top...







I took the Skytrain to meet April and her awesome bf Vincent...Note all the stairs -- and this after a nine-block walk (I just missed the bus) to the station ona very sore ankle... but anything for the bunnies.  






The view from the train. It was about a 20 minutes ride. 








And then... I met April and Vince, both for the first time in front of Futureshop and the Metrotowm mall. (We've talked on the phone and I've dropped by her work right and just missed her). She's camera shy --- I 've got a couple of great pics of her (she's drop-dead gorgeous) but I'll have to wait and ask to put them here. (Meanwhile, here's the 'camera shy' shot).  













Off we went to the airport -- and as mentioned, it was quite the run-a-round. Ended up at two different terminals (paperwork atthe first one, take the paperwork to a second one for Customs then back to the first one again), and then a $45 extra charge I wasn't expecting (from the airport, not even Customs!) in spite of making at least three phone calls to all the departments and officials (even confirming with senior management) exactly what the drill would be and how much it would cost -- and this on top of Julie's amazingly efficient research/itinerary/info sheets. Anyhoo, while I was whining at the agent (who really didn't care but he was kinda cute), the brought the bunnies out when I wasn't looking! When I finally did look around, there they were with April and Vince were oohing and ahhing away.  






Then it was off to get hay... supposed to be a quick trip, but I get motion-sick and I can't read in a car so poor Vince was on his own (well, with April and Google maps -- starting from the wrong location -- to work from). After an awful lot of driving and swerving and stops and starts and u-turns, pretty sureI left my stomach somewhere between Metrotown and 112th street. :yuck 

I didn't have any brainpower left to pull out the camera at the hay place(s) --- we went to afeed store and a barn --but you can see it packed in thevan. That's about300 pounds of the stuff. :shock: Total price was under$50. :thumbup Also picked up some wood pellte litter -- $4.25 a bag (price just went up), :X got nine bags.
















Then it wasoff to Dawn's (Aurora369) and Ryan's (Beatryder) to show off the bunnies and drop offsomepellets and litter. Dawn was 'the bunny whisperer'. I wouldn't have stuck MY hand in Scooter's taxi -- especially after Julie told me she was sittingwith her feet up for self-protection when he was running around her office. :shock: (And that was BEFORE Alex told me about him chasing her into the bathtub!! :shock::shock: I think she was waiting for him to land in Vancouver before springing that one on me). :biggrin2:

So... how was he at my place you ask... 

Suffice to say that maybe I shouldstick a stamp on him and send him to Dawn's. 

The'home' story is next...


----------



## ZoohCorner (Jul 27, 2008)

:shock2: There they are! They look just like they do in America! 

:yes:It is so cool to see them on the other side there... We are so happy and so thankful to everyone who made this possible: Julie :bunnyhug:, Pipp :bunnyhug:, April :bunnyhug:& Vince :bunnyhug:! 
:thanks: 

Good thing my carsick self wasn't there. I would have been passed out on the side of the road LONG before the intrepid Pipp. I even get carsick when I drive myself, sometimes. :yuck (I felt a little faint just reading about all the turns and swerves and bumps.... :cry2

YOU GUYS ARE AWESOME!


----------



## Haley (Jul 27, 2008)

Im so happy to hear everything worked out so well! They are two very lucky (and very handsome!) bunnies.

That hay looks great too- Im jealous!lol

Great work everyone! 

We have such amazing members here that make this sort of thing possible


----------



## RexyRex (Jul 27, 2008)

This is awesome, I'm so happy for you Pipp! A big "WELL DONE" for all of you that made this possible, it was really amazing to follow the thread and watch everything come together.


----------



## Pipp (Jul 28, 2008)

I was too busy struggling with the 120 pound bale of hay getting it out of the truck and up the steps with poor VIncent to take any pics. (Vinceby that time was getting quite antsy, turns out he had an important errand to run back in Burnaby, we made him miss it!).And there was no time for themtostick around to meet and greet my bunnies,see the two newbies get settled and indulge in a piece of cake to thank them for their HUGE effort in all of this... 

So ... :thanks:Andsorry guys, and I can't thank you enough!!! (I'm sure Vincent agrees!!!) :laughsmiley:



I didn't have anything at home set up, other than shipping Sherry off to bunny boot camp -- aka my upstairs neighbour's place.I was waiting to see who 'wanted' to settle where. I ended up setting upan x-pen I borrowed from Dawn next to my foster bunny pen for Marvin -- who was a bit upset -- and letting Scooter have run of the house, seeing as that was always the intention. 

Big mistake there. 
















Marvin was a happy bunny -- at least until I made the mistake of using a broom a couple of feet away fromhimwhen I switched the x-pen for a quickly (and not well) built NIC cage again next to the fosters. Poor little guy flipped right out! He was running and wimpering (loudly), totally panicked. He actually didn't eat or poop after that for at least 12 hours. :shock: I felt terrible! 

But he's good now. Unfortunately he'sbeen totally smitten with Lisa and Peaches, the foster girls. I really don't want THATbonding, and I'm sureneither does the rescue. (They bring two and get back three. Lovely).

Scooter, as you can see, isn't quite so smitten -- they got the bunny butt -- but at least he didn't tryand kill them. 

Unlike the cats and humans. :no::thud:

*Fair warning, this isn't all a cute, heartwarming rescue story. We have some real issues to resolve here. *






I had no problem with Scooter. After seeing Dawn emerge unscathed, I heppily petted his nose and head and he happily enjoyed it. He would turn around and nip for whatever reason -- definitely needs anger management courses as Julie said -- but sometimes it's just to nip. Part of the conversation.I find that endearing. Painful, but endearing. :love:

But I'm not the cats. 






It started off well. Scooter hopped on overSkye, she's a tiny cat, he's not a big bunny. She didn'tmind him being up close and personal at all. She likes my bunnies, she wants to be friends withthem -- unlike Putty, who ignores them and Houli who hates them. Scooterdid get too 'in her face' though and after a bit she did hiss and half-heartedly swat. 






(Ignore the half-painted floor). 

He moved on to Putty and Houli, my blind 19 year old and her 18 year old daughter, whowere sleeping in the kitchen. At one point he hopped right on top of Puttyon his way to check out what was inside the open cupboard. The cats were amazing, they just ignored him.

But then it fell apart. :shock:anic:

















The progression of these pics is as follows -- he moves in, cats ignore him. He finds the base ofHouli's tail... and bites. Hard. A very surprised cat takes off with a mini-rex hanging off her tail. 

And it got way worse. 

At one point I wasin my entrance way when I heard what sounded like someone killing a cat outside, but when I went out on my porch,the sound was farther away. It was coming from inside the house! It was Scooter attackingpoor old blind Putty.  

This time jumping right at her face and neck. :scared:

So. Marvin has a nice NIC cage set up to next to the fosters, and Scooter is in the x-pen.He was initially disappointed after being free-run all day, but he seems to have resigned himself to it. 

The cats weren't the only problem. In three years of having bunnies allowed out on my porch, nobody has ever tried to squeeze through the railings and jump off the porch. Scooter managed to zip out the front door when somebody opened it during his explorations and within two minutes of being out there has squeezed through the railing and on to a slippery awning over the basement tenant's window. Had there not been a rug hanging over the balcony giving him some traction to get back up, not sure what would have happened, but his only way out would have been dropping eight feet or so to the ground. He came back up with much effort -- and then did it again! :devil

And one of the first things he did was to try and chew the LIVE wire going into the base of the floor lamp. There's a half inch section that wasn't covered by the wire protector,and he went for that. :nerves1

This bunny lives dangerously! 

So now I'm in a quandry. We were really bonding well when he was running aound. The spot he pickedout of many was the one right outside my door. He was following me around like a puppy. And as long as you watched carefully while petting him, he was up for endless pets and ear rubs, and he was getting them. He let me pick him up, didn't even get mad. We were getting along famously. 

I honestly don't mindbeing attacked by a 3 lb bunny.It doesn't scare me. Ioutweigh him. and bites and nips are pretty minor compared to the joy. And I can do better bunny-proofing.

My cats are another story -- especially when he's really doing damage and the cats are all special needs -- Putty isblind and small, Houli has all kinds of health issuesandshe was already the target -- in a playful way -- with Dill and Sherry (I think she hissed at them and they never forgave her).Skye is partially paralysed, she can't run away. For those reasons as well, it's very difficult to keep them in one area away from the bunnies. They need access to the litter box, Houli is allowed outside (the exercise was deemed more important than the risk). It's not fair to keep them cooped up in the kitchen, nor is it easy. 

But Scooter made great progress in just one day without being caged or penned. I honestly think he'll be an awesome, sociable (but opinionated) rabbit in not much time if he's allowed be the free-run bunny he really needs to be. 

The best case scenario? Bond him with Pipp and have him live in my cat-free room. (I'll have towear long pants and shoes instead of shorts and bare feet). But that's going to be onetough bonding. :sigh: 

Pipp btw is furious about the new buns, as usual, but she very kindly hasn't started a poop fest. She's just biting my ankles when I go to leave the room.h34r2 

And Sherry at some point has to come back downstairs. Scooter doens't seem to be much of a bunny bunny, have my doubts about abonding there, and now that brings up the issue of penningfree-run Sherry if they do bond. But I guess that's the lesser of the worries. I just really hate 'downgrading' a bunny's life. 

Definitely a dilema. onder:



More later ... 



sas :help


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Jul 28, 2008)

I miss Marvin so much! He was definitely my kind of guy <3 I'm so sorry about your car sickness - I felt really bad =[

It's Vince's fault he got grouchy at the end- I *repeatedly* told him to pick up his car over the week, especially on Friday when he literally sat at home for 7 hours doing nothing! And he should've known when his mechanic was going to close on Saturday (Not to mention he completely forgot about his car until we were heading to Tysol!) ...Gah.. Boys ullhair: 

It was so hard carrying the hay back into our house! Precious did something quite funny - as we were dragging it back in, she jumped onto the hay and started eating it!

I can't wait to come over soon and officially meet everyone this time! BTW, the bunny Pipp is ADORABLE in real life. I love her!


----------



## Pipp (Jul 28, 2008)

Hey April, Vince was a prince!! 

Can I put that pic of you up now? (It's a good one!) 

And to continue with the Scooter (and Marvin) story, I have to take Scooter to the vet. :shock: He was scratching his ears when he first arrived so I didn't really notice before, but he has a cat bite on the outside of his ear. 

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=37989&forum_id=16

Just clipped his nails and washed the ear with betadine. He was such a good little boy!! :inlove:

I hope he's okay. 



sas :nerves1


----------



## Haley (Jul 28, 2008)

Im so sorry to hear Scooter isnt doing so well with the cats. I wonder if he's very scared of them and is attacking preemtively? I have a bun who does that with other bunnies. 

For now, I would definitely section him off in an area where the cats dont have direct contact with him. Maybe an NIC condo with a top? I would think they might jump in the xpen..

I would love to see Scooter and Pipp together- do you think shed go for it?

Keep us posted- I hope today is better than yesterday


----------



## ZoohCorner (Jul 28, 2008)

Well. This is all a little disconcerting from way over here. Is he going to be okay? Please let me know after he has been to the vet?


Sigh.

Alex


----------



## Pipp (Jul 28, 2008)

He's eating, pooping, hopping around. The ear isn't noticible unless you feel that it's hot. Doubt it will be an issue, I've already put anitceptic on it, not looking infected or anything, but I don't take chances with cat bites, the vet may suggest antibiotics as well. And I want a thorough exam to make sure there aren't any more nicks. 

I'm amazed the cat actually managed to get in a lick. Scootermakes a beeline for the cats and jumps at their heads and bites.They haven't fought back, they just run like h*ll. I've nipped them all in the bud, mind you.

This time I made the mistake of walking into another area thinking Scooter was too far away from the cat room to get there before I walked back, but noooo... he must have booted it from a lying contentedly in the living room tothe old cat's head. I caught the tail end, certainly looked like Scooter was winning. He stayed on her allthe way across the room. I checked the cat over first. 

I'ma bit concerned that both Scooter and Marvin have beenshaking their heads and ears a lot more than normal for my other rabbits.Marvin's one ear has been partially down since they arrived, have to check the pics to see if its normally like that. 

But must run, off to the vet! 

sas :run:


----------



## ZoohCorner (Jul 28, 2008)

Poor Scooter and poor kitties.

Yikes. Augh. Er...I did mention rather emphatically that he was aggressive and might not be easy to bond. Though I hadn't thought of him attacking cats? Little jerk. Cute little jerk. 

You can use revolution on them if you think they have ear mites. Scooter was treated when he arrived at our place, and I have never noticed any head shaking on him. Marvin was treated in late June. I did not notice any head shaking here or at the shelter, but I didn't observe him for a long period of time.

Revolution: You can use the puppy/kitten vials and give the average sized rabbit the full vial once a month (or every 2 weeks for three doses, if heavy infestation). (In case you didn't already know this!) (Can you get Revolution? )

Thank you much for the update. It sounded kinda scary from over here.... but I am sure you can deal and have probably dealt with worse! 

I always say it, even though we have a house full: darn RABBITS:banghead

Take care... "Mind The Mouth" :whistling


----------



## Haley (Jul 28, 2008)

Just wanted to mention the head shaking could be from the ear pressure from the flight. Id keep an eye on them to make sure an inner ear infection doesnt develop (which has been known to happen after a long flight). But for right now I would assume its the ear pressure or something if theyre both doing it (and werent doing it when they were in the US).


----------



## juliew19673 (Jul 28, 2008)

Oh poor Pipp and Scooter.. Yes Pipp - Scooter looks cute and may behave when being watched closely but I tell this little guy is a prankster and thinks he is "top-dog" apparently even over cats.. Remember he is the the one that couldn't be adopted as he was SO aggressive. He really needs to be separated from all others and worked with daily; DO NOT let him out with your cats and/or any other buns until he knows you and the other buns through bars - I really can't make that any clearer. Once he settles in and you get him settled down - then perhaps you can try to bond w/Pipp; perhaps as she is Queen Bee she will appreciate a King Boy - lol!

And for the ear shaking - none of that was going on here and both my cat and bun were/are treated for fleas/earmites with revolution so unless there was another aminal in cargo with them that had fleas/mites Idon't think that is it..- 

so perhaps it was the flight that is giving the itch the ear.. 

Man you got your hands full with this little fire-cracker - lol; but you can tell he has it in him to learn and do the right thing!


----------



## Pipp (Jul 28, 2008)

What a loooong day! 

The trip started out badly -- wrong directions left and right (heh!) from the bus drivers. I was trying to get to an awkward spot to pick up George's Fuzzy. I think I took five buses and walked 10 blocks just to get there. :yawn: (Did I mention I get motion-sick? Especially on stinky busses? :yuck)

Worse, ever stop was at a major construction site. Poor Scooter, the bus drivers would see me hauling the pet carrier and 'assist' me by lowering the bus with their spiffy hydraulics, but the noiseand blowing air was so loud,would have beenfar easier and lessstressful to lift my foot up six inches. Yeah,thanks anyway. :rollseyes

Anyhoo, found George, he didn't like the carrier I brought for Fuzzy much but he let me take her. So me and two bunnies back on the busses. Got to the vet's office 45 minutes late.  The main vet didn't bother coming in -- he was going to be there at noon, but decided to take the day off when I phoned to say I'd be late. Got the 'new guy'. 

He's going to need some workto get him up to 'rabbit savvy' status, but he took driection well.  

Scooter: His ear is pretty thick and hot and he has a slight temperature, but no signs of an abscess although the vet suspects and internal bruise. I don't think he got much of a going over, I shouldn't have told the Vet he was aggressive! He was definitely wary. 

But Scoots was a gentleman -- other than almost immediately pooping all over the table, although I'm sure he was just helping with diagnostics.  He even jumped on the scale to get himself weighed. Never even started to nip. 

He got a shot of antibiotics -- 25 ml of Longisil. Netsite says it's Penicillin G Benzathine and Penicillin G Procaine. (Is thatbicillin?).That should be all he needs. 

Happy to report that he's eating hay and he just lunged at me, so he's over the trauma.(And btw, the vetgave him the shot straight, and I know that stuff stings. And I was the one who had to hold him, so I'm surehe thinks it was me abusing him). 

Fuzzy's abscess is probably in her lip, not her tooth, so she got the same shot. The vet's did charge for the visit, they would have considered treating her for no charge if it was life-threatening. (At least they gave me 30 days to pay). Same deal with her -- if it's not gone in a week, George will have to get her back there.

Some bad news about Scooter's teeth, though -- they're a mess. Malocclusion, possible spurs, etc.. :sigh:

hwell:

I'd better get back to work to support this little guy. :biggrin2: He is a keeper.:hearts: Just maybe not the free-run bun I'd love him to be.

I'll post a pic or two from the vet's office. 



sas :camera


----------



## Haley (Jul 28, 2008)

Glad to hear everybun is ok! Sorry you had such a stressful day 

Yes, Longisil is the same as Bicillin if its 150k PenG Procaine and 150k PenG Benzathine (the info I just looked up on the web says it is). My only concern is that Bicillin only stays in the blood for about 48 hours. So it will be effective if theres an infection/abscess but, like any antibiotic, should be given for at least around 10 days to avoid simply creating a resistence. In other words, Im pretty sure its ineffective if only given once. Might want to call the vet and ask their opinion on that one.


----------



## naturestee (Jul 28, 2008)

Wow, this has turned into quite the event! I love Marvin, he looks like a mini Oberon. Weren't you trying to find a way to get him to you when he was in need too? 'Bout time you got a white bunny of your own!

Who is Kevin and when do we get to see him on the Men With Buns calendar?

As for Scooter, well it just wouldn't be fitting if he wasn't a trouble maker. You seem to attract those. Hopefully he heals well. I agree with Haley though- call your regular vet when he's in and ask about getting more frequent shots. George's bun especially should be getting that. Scooter might be ok with the one provided that the wound heals ok now.

Are the kitties ok?


----------



## ZoohCorner (Jul 29, 2008)

Just wanted to mention that you might want the regular vet to look at Scooty's teeth, as when they were looked at previously there were no issues. . . don't want you to waste money or vet trips!

And he very well could end up free run, you never know! He has never had that, so after he gets adjusted, learns the ropes and all, who knows! 

I hope things smooth out for you soon.

Oh.... I don't know how the antibiotic is up in BC, but I use the dual-penicillin fairly frequently and never dilute it - it does not sting, the stuff we have. Isn't it weird how drugs differ from country to country?!


----------



## Pipp (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm pretty upset at the moment because Scooter and I had been getting along so great, he wasfollowing me everywhere,he let me pickhim up, clip his nails, pet him endlessly... and now he HATES me. He looks at me like Ibetrayed him so badly -- which I did. I'abused' him withthevetvisit.He won'tlet me anywhere near him. I know he'll never trust me fully again. In time he'll probably tolerate me, but it won't be the same. 

And I really think he's biting because he's been abused (in his mind at least) by people in the past, and because he's an opinionated mini-rex -- 10 fold.He's very much like Dill's 'evil twin' -- although of course not reallyevil at all. 

Dill was cheerful and trusting, but would still bite when you did something he didn't like -- the human equivalent would be a verbal 'sharprebuke'. With Scooter,he'smoreangry and distrustful. Whenhe nips for no reason,its more like a 'I expectyou to behave!' Then he'll progress to more nips, like a human shaking their first -- and after firing that warning shot, it's the bites -- like a whack on the bum or a smack across the side of the head. (And if you get him wound up, he'll beat you -- a human abuser).  

I think Scooterwas just a relatively normal opinionated little mini-rex like Dill and he was initially with people who didn't understand that, and they disciplined him.

It's oddbut Scooter really is sort of Dill'smirror image 'dark side'.Dill would never nip my skin unless it was through clothes -- he'd search for the clothes and paw at them, didn't seem to like people wearing that weird stuff -- whereas Scooter won't bite unless it's skin. If I'm wearing long pants and footwear, I'm safe. He looks for bare skin and if he doesn't find it, he gives up. If he finds some, ouch! That honestly doesn't bother me. Most don't break skin, and I'm not really afraid of them. (Unlike the Vet). 

Marvin isn't making me feel much better. I let him out and walk towards him and he runs away whimpering - loudly - like I'm about to butcher him. :sigh: The pics of him outside in L.A., he looks so happy. He's not that happy here. He's in a pen in the living room, and he just sits on the shelf all day. It takes him a while to come out when I open it. 

When he's out, he heads to Scooters pen and fights with himthrough the bars. Not sure who started it, but Marvin heads straight for Scooter's pen butScooter doesn't go to Marvin's when he's out. And then Marvinhangs aroundthefoster girls pen. He spends more time exploring the other bunnies than the house. I think he's going to have to be bonded to somebunny, just not sure who. ETA: I know he'll come around, it's just not much comfort in light of my Scooter betrayal. 

Here's Scooter with the Vet. I will put this in the Infirmary thread as well. 

(BTW, not too worried about Scooter'steeth, he's eating everything, obviously no issues there, if that changes I'll revisit the situation).


----------



## juliew19673 (Jul 29, 2008)

Oh I think Marvin will come right around.. At my office he was hiding under a chair and was timid; at my apartment he was hiding next to the barbeque and wall, but after I sat with him for a good a 30 minutes he came over for alot of head rubs..

I bet poor Marvin is so confused as he was a resident at alex's shelter for an entire year than ripped out of there to be shuttled to SO many different places that he is probably not all that trusting that you are not going to keep him and will pass him along.. Once his routine becomes a routine; I think he will go back to his silly binkying ways..

Scooter being scooter I am sure will forgive you.. If he was just following you around and not biting; I think it can be done again. 

Keep hope alive - all is not lost its to soon to give in.


----------



## ZoohCorner (Jul 29, 2008)

These little guys have only been there since Saturday and so much has happened.... I think they both just need time to adjust and relax and get to know their environment. As prey animals that is so important, and even domestic rabbits respond as prey animals. Once they get to know the "how things are" - and once they get to know you, then they can learn to trust you. THEN you'll be one big happy somewhat bitey fuzzy family!:sunshine::inlove:


----------



## Pipp (Jul 29, 2008)

Definitely not giving in, and not too worried about Marvin. Just chagrined that my careless use of a broom has caused him so much stress. But yup, he'll be fine. I didn't hurt him, he'll realize that soon enough. 

Scooter was hurt, though. They stuck a needle deep in his butt while I was holding him,and considering how long Dill held a grudge when I clippedhis nail too short -- months -- I think I'm in trouble there. 

It's funny 'cause he'slunging at me with his teeth apart ready to take a chunk out of me, and I'mshoving a carrot or piece of cauliflower in hismouth, and he's chomping down on it thinking it's me, and he just keeps munching! :laughsmiley:

Too bad I didn't get pics of he and my roommate playing 'baseball'. He loves chasing a softball around. Won't do that now, too wary. But maybe he'll relax enough soon. 

But really can't handle the way he's looking at me. They're so expressive. I usually like that, but not in this case.It speaks volumes. 

Not sure if he's going to be bondable, he really doens't care about other rabbits. Don't want to see Pipp get hurt. May try the usual -- adjoining and/or switching pens, car rides, neutral territory, etc. But tough when you can't handle one of the bunnies. Suggestions welcome there. 



sas :bunnynurse:


----------



## naturestee (Jul 29, 2008)

Give them time. Were you around when I first brought home Fey and Sprite? Talk about scared and angry bunnies! Definitely some prior abuse there too. It might take them a while- Sprite never got over her fear of hands, Marvin might never get over his fear of brooms (my friend's dog never did). But you'll find ways to make them feel more comfortable. For example, what about a hand broom?

I love how you're dealing with Scooter's attacks! Although maybe try something like a willow toy that will last longer? That's similar to how I started playing fetch with Sprite, with her throwing and me fetching. Channel the fear/anger into play. And wear long pants and shoes.

As for bonding, I think Sherry's more capable than Pipp, just because I know Pipp is Mocha's Canadian twin. 

Oh and an easy fix for buns fighting between cages is to attach hardware cloth to the NIC panels. Cheap, easy, prevents injuries.


----------



## seniorcats (Jul 30, 2008)

*Pipp wrote: *


> I'm pretty upset at the moment because Scooter and I had been getting along so great, he wasfollowing me everywhere,he let me pickhim up, clip his nails, pet him endlessly... and now he HATES me. He looks at me like Ibetrayed him so badly -- which I did. I'abused' him withthevetvisit.He won'tlet me anywhere near him. I know he'll never trust me fully again. In time he'll probably tolerate me, but it won't be the same.
> 
> And I really think he's biting because he's been abused (in his mind at least) by people in the past, and because he's an opinionated mini-rex -- 10 fold.He's very much like Dill's 'evil twin' -- although of course not reallyevil at all.
> 
> ...




This sounds so much like Melody when she first arrived. She definitely was not in an abusive home before - at least not by anyone's standards but her own. She was an unholy terror with thecats. Her trick was biting them in the butt especially if they went near her hay, her water bowl, etc. She was very aggressive even with the biggest of our cats.

Once my Dh flicked his hands at her and said ''shoo bunny" when she was yanking on his pants. Her response was to stand on her hind legs, throw back her head and bare her teeth at him.

It took 4 months and bonding with the new boy , Wilbur, for her to start mellowing. Now she is great with us, mostly ignores the cats - an occassional chase. She does not like about 80%of the new humansshe meets.She does adore some visitors like a few gals from HRS and Slavetoabunny,Drunkenbunnyhugger and Emilythestrange.

I think your boy needs some months to adjust. If all else fails, send him to me in Ohio....


----------



## juliew19673 (Jul 30, 2008)

*Pipp wrote: *


> Definitely not giving in, and not too worried about Marvin. Just chagrined that my careless use of a broom has caused him so much stress. But yup, he'll be fine. I didn't hurt him, he'll realize that soon enough.



LOL! Pipp I've had my kitty (and her brother that has gone on to the Bridge) since they were 5 weeks old and to this VERY day Tbone is scared to DEATH of the broom! They were NEVER abused and had a wonderful first 5 short weeks with their mom and family - but she and her brother never got over me pulling a broom out of the closet! My bun Baxter! when he sees the broom - attacks it as if its a play toy (had to store it upside down as I'd come home and little broom bits were every where).. 

Marvin I think is just stressed out by ANYTHING new - as he was kept at the shelter for an entire year - and so he will be slow to adjust to new things such as freedom, unconditional - atainable (sp?) love from you - so he will be hesitent to trust but will shortly give you the respect and love and TRUST! 

Scooter -will come around with your patience and wisdom, but is the unholy teenage terror at the moment - but I personally feel that of the large handful of RO people I've met - this choice of yours was of a "divine intervention" so his life you saved is now your challenge - lol! 

Enjoy! and love (and feel) for the challenges you post.. Keep in mind if all goes SOUTH and you can't take another minute of him - he does have a return policy in place and will take him back - all costs paid - no problem and would completely understand. Maybe Dawn the "Scooter bun" whisperer can come over and you both can pull a "tag-team" psychotherapysession with him?


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Jul 30, 2008)

I miss them already! Little Marvin is such a sweet heart, we need more pics of him please!


----------



## Pipp (Jul 30, 2008)

I'd probably give up my cats before giving up Scooter. :hearts

He seems to be forgiving me, the 'stuffing the carrot/cauliflower in his open mouth when he's charging me' trick works quite well. :nod Finally last night I was heading out my door when as usual he charged me, and as usual I bent down to try and pet him (and to have my hand close enough to detach his teeth from my leg if necessary) and he let me pet his nose! Albeit briefly. 

But then the next time I went to go out the door, he charged again but this time 'presented' himself to me -- nose down, head out and waiting. I of courseobliged. We had a good 10 minute session. (Much to the chagrin of the people waiting for me). 

He's not minding the pen, he's hanging out in there when the door is open. And just now he went back in his carrierto sleep for the first time since I picked it up with him in it to take him to the vet. 

AndMarvin binkied on the couch last night and sat for endless pets from me (who he tolerates) and my roommate Ginger (who he likes). I'm hoping maybe he can stay free runin Ginger's room, since he's still heading for Scooter's pen whenever he's out. I keep worrying about him because he looks so lethargic when he's resting -- he looks half dead -- but it's just his way.

Pipp, meanwhile is biting and charging me when I go to leave 'our' room -- as usual when there's a new bunny out there -- but she'salso sleeping with me and cuddling (and waiting for me to wake up, first), so that'sa bonus.  

I dostill have an issue with Scooter's ear, btw, but I'll post in the Infirmary thread about that. 

All-in-all, a good bunny day! 



sas:bunnydance:


----------



## juliew19673 (Jul 30, 2008)

yay! A happy report on Scooter for a change!! And a binky from Marvin!!!! Happy day!


----------



## ZoohCorner (Jul 30, 2008)

inkbouce:inkbouce:inkbouce:inkbouce:inkbouce:inkbouce::woohoo:woohoo:woohoo:bunny18:bunny18:rabbithop

And I think Marvin is just a reallllllly laid back guy, for the most part. 


:zzzzz


----------



## ZoohCorner (Jul 30, 2008)

And a bunch of binkies from me!

When Pipp posts about the ear, could someone post a link here, so I will get notified?

Also, Pipp, you can email me... I have been working with vets and rabbits for a long time, I might (might!!  ) be able to help.

A.


----------



## Pipp (Jul 30, 2008)

Clean up on a few posts I tried to but couldn't respond to before... 

ZoohCorner* wrote: *


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My first thought was hey, send Kevin!! And YES! He'd be such a great addition to the Men With Buns calendar. I'll order five! :love:


seniorcats* wrote:* 


> This sounds so much like Melody when she first arrived.


LOL! I was thinking 'Melody' from the get-go. Can you imagine these guys bonded? :scared: Good to know there's hope for the cats.Dill, Sherry and Pippallgo after them.Dill and Sherry had their little 'ambush' game to scare them.Pipp will circle around and go for their stomachs from behind :shock:-- so I thought I was seeing the worst of it. But Scooter is 10-fold. A tornado of teeth and feet launched at their heads. And he HUNTS them. Search and destroy. No provocation whatsoever. 

Can I send you the cats? :biggrin2:



sas :juggle


----------



## seniorcats (Jul 30, 2008)

*Pipp wrote: *


> Can I send you the cats? :biggrin2:
> 
> 
> 
> sas :juggle


Yes you can :biggrin2:seniors and special needs cats are my first love. Greg will probably shooot me though.


----------

